# My Xmas Gift (soap cutter)



## Relle (Dec 24, 2012)

This was made by Dh, now all I need to do is make some soap to test it out - what an excuse to make soap - don't really need one anyway.    













The slider next to the cutter on the left hasn't been fixed yet, he wanted to check what thickness I needed it set to.


----------



## maiseycat (Dec 24, 2012)

ooooh! What a great gift! You'll have to show it to us in action


----------



## Hazel (Dec 24, 2012)

That's a thoughtful and beautiful gift! I second maiseycat - we need to see it in action.


----------



## Relle (Dec 24, 2012)

Action you shall have, when I have soap that is   .


----------



## Koshka (Dec 24, 2012)

That's a beautiful cutter! And so fancy, yay! Merry Xmas!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Dec 25, 2012)

Wow :!:  :!:  :!: 

I have a wonderful husband but he would never think that far ahead


----------



## Genny (Dec 25, 2012)

Lovely, although it reminds me of a guillotine.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Dec 25, 2012)

Genny said:
			
		

> Lovely, although it reminds me of a guillotine.


----------



## dyclement05 (Dec 25, 2012)

This is fabulous! I love that it looks a bit like a guillotine!  :twisted: 
How cool if you could make the piece on the left "adjustable" so that you could change sizes on the fly! 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Relle (Dec 26, 2012)

dyclement05 said:
			
		

> This is fabulous! I love that it looks a bit like a guillotine!  :twisted:
> How cool if you could make the piece on the left "adjustable" so that you could change sizes on the fly!
> It will be made adjustable, dh is putting in a sliding slot, just like my old one .
> 
> Merry Christmas!


----------



## MaitriBB (Dec 26, 2012)

I am so jealous!


----------



## CaliChan (Dec 27, 2012)

im sooooo jealous!!!


----------



## Hausfrau007 (Dec 27, 2012)

Lol, the first thing I thought was that it has a very cool guillotine kind of look. Your husband is an artist! He obviously put a lot of thought into this, and you can be very proud of him. Amazing work.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 10, 2015)

Who would think there could be such a distraction on the outside of the soap.  This cutter is gorgeous!


----------



## Relle (Dec 10, 2015)

Going by the date I posted, looks like I've had it 3 yrs - time flies.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 10, 2015)

Do you use it a lot?  I can't imagine not!


----------



## lsg (Dec 10, 2015)

Great gift!


----------



## Relle (Dec 11, 2015)

CaraBou said:


> Do you use it a lot? I can't imagine not![/quote]
> 
> Why  do you think I don't use it a lot :? ?
> 
> It's a soap cutter, I make soap, so I cut soap.


----------



## tigersister (Dec 11, 2015)

Beautiful cutter. Your husband did a great job.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 11, 2015)

Relle said:


> Why  do you think I don't use it a lot :? ?



Oh, I was just wondering because so many of us have redundant equipment -- for all I know you have three more beautiful cutters that you love equally as much!  I'm not in that boat, but sometimes I like to cut one bar at a time so I use a different cutter.  My sickness shows in more than one way


----------



## Relle (Dec 11, 2015)

Only the one cutter, no redundant equipment here, it all gets used.


----------

